# Solved: Converting JPG & HTML to OFT



## Dobes4Me (May 15, 2007)

Good morning,
I have personalized stationery (jpg format) and stationery downloaded from M/S (html). I would like to use these in Outlook. Is it possible to convert these formats to OFT files? If so how?


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

You can't, because OFT is a template.

Jpg files are imbedded or linked to HTML documents 
anyway, and you can save your layout, then Outlook will 
generate the Outlook File Template (OFT) on-the-fly.

But this begs the question:
Why are people still using Outlook and/or Front Page,
when Dreamweaver is so much better (and less likely
to EOL, like FP did))

Just curious.


----------



## Dobes4Me (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Appreciate the help. Relative to your question, I guess the answer is lack of knowledge. At one point I tried Front Page -- it was awful.


----------



## Dobes4Me (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Appreciate the help. Relative to your question, I guess the answer is lack of knowledge. At one point I tried Front Page -- it was awful.



gyrgrls said:


> You can't, because OFT is a template.
> 
> Jpg files are imbedded or linked to HTML documents
> anyway, and you can save your layout, then Outlook will
> ...


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

Dobes4Me said:


> At one point I tried Front Page -- it was awful.


You are smarter than a lot of my friends. 

Also, you are welcome.

I use Notepad or Kate to do HTML, but
I tend to be a smart-alek. Forgive me.

OTOH, speaking of MS products, I had to upgrade
to SP4 of Win 2K [in order to] upgrade Photoshop. Fine...
...except, when I did, my film scanner broke. Now
I also keep a copy of Win 98 as a parallel install,
to fire up whenever I want to scan some old 35mm negs.
Then, when I'm done scanning, I fire up XP Pro, then Photoshop
(my Wacom drivers also broke in Windows 2000)...

Ah, the marvels of technology. But I digress...

Now that William Gates has retired, Windows 7 will most
likely be a pretty good OS. Just STAY AWAY FROM VISTA.

Again, I digress...

I like CENTOS. It's a knockoff of RHEL, and it kicks butt.
For everything else, there's Mastercard.... er, i mean: XP PRO. :O

I digress for a third time.

...it isn't funny


----------



## Dobes4Me (May 15, 2007)

You sound like you're pretty much an expert. A so-called web designer encouraged me to try Front Page to create my own website when I had my business. Can't believe he thought it was a great program.

I'm stuck on XP for now. Have refused to go to Vista based on what I've read and hear from computer gurus.

I have Photoshop CS3 but am pre-novice when it comes to that program. Hope to change that over the winter months when I have more computer time.

Love your message. Digressing is fine !



gyrgrls said:


> You are smarter than a lot of my friends.
> 
> Also, you are welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Everything you need to know about Outlook stationery is here:
http://corriehaffly.wordpress.com/2007/07/12/creating-custom-outlook-stationery/
See Tools/Options/Mail format to do some minor editing from within Outlook. It wouldn't hurt to understand the basics of HTML before proceeding. Also. bear in mind that most stationery is truly awful and annoying . I actively discourage people from using it
Win 2K? Win98? Sounds like a time warp.
Dreamweaver probably has some advantages, but I've never seen what they are.
Vista is fine for most of us, but you gotta' wonder at some of the really stupid changes MS made. Still, the complaints are mostly unjustified.


----------



## Dobes4Me (May 15, 2007)

Thanks very much for the link. I'll definitely bookmark and review the info provided. I will also review HTML basic. Still using XP. Glad to get your input.



Hughv said:


> Everything you need to know about Outlook stationery is here:
> http://corriehaffly.wordpress.com/2007/07/12/creating-custom-outlook-stationery/
> See Tools/Options/Mail format to do some minor editing from within Outlook. It wouldn't hurt to understand the basics of HTML before proceeding. Also. bear in mind that most stationery is truly awful and annoying . I actively discourage people from using it
> Win 2K? Win98? Sounds like a time warp.
> ...


----------

